# Office 365 >  >  Inserting Wingding Characters in Excel Office 365

## TMMc

Hello Experts,

   I am using Excel Online/Office 365 for the first time. I am trying to insert a Wingding character into a cell. I am copying the character from Excel 2010 and pasting it into Office 365. Since Office 365 doesn't support the Wingding font, the character is being pasted as regular text. The bolded up arrow (Character Code 0233) is the one I am particularly interested in.I've tried entering Alt+0233 in the cell but that is giving me plain text as well. There may not be a way to do this due to limitations in Office 365 but I figured I would throw it out to this group. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

TMc

Cross posted at https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-...el-online.html

----------


## Aardigspook

I don't have 365, but does it have an _Insert Symbol_ option?  (look on the _Insert_ tab).  If so, try looking there for an upwards arrow - Unicode 2191 is probably the best, as it exists in most fonts, though it's not bold.

----------


## TMMc

While 365 does have the Insert tab, Symbol is not one of the options.

----------


## sandy666

so customize your ribbon and add this feature to the Insert tab

----------


## TMMc

I am using Excel Online. I don't see anyway to customize the ribbon.

----------


## sandy666

You information was incorrect.
Excel 365 is not the same as Excel Online

You need read more about Excel Online

----------


## TMMc

My apologies for the confusion. I thought they were the same.

----------


## Kyle123

Your post does not comply with Rule 8 of our Forum RULES. *Do not crosspost your question on multiple forums without including links here to the other threads on other forums*.  

Cross-posting is when you post the same question in other forums on the web. The last thing you want to do is waste people's time working on an issue you have already resolved elsewhere.  We prefer that you not cross-post at all, but if you do (and it's unlikely to go unnoticed), you MUST provide a link (copy the url from the address bar in your browser) to the cross-post. 

Expect cross-posted questions without a link to be closed and a message will be posted by the moderator explaining why. We are here to help so help us to help you!

Read *this* to understand why we ask you to do this, and then please edit your first post to include links to any and all cross-posts in any other forums (not just this site).

----------

